# By the inch



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi everyone! I need some advice please. I've been plowing on my own for 3 years. All my accounts are straight priced or by the hour. I want to get a feel for bidding by the inch. I thought about setting it up like this:
1-3
3-6
6-9
9-12
12 and over.
Can someone tell me what they think or if I should change it? Thanks!:waving:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Looks good for increments. Just a couple words of advise.

1. Put the word "over" in front of the second "3","6'" and "9". What would you charge for these increments, the lower or higher amount.

2. Make the last increment "over 12". Then put the amount for "9-12" + " $xx per inch over 12". ie: 9-12 is $50. Over 12 would be "$50 + $xx per inch over 12".

3. Limit the time frame for billing. For instance, I put in a clause that this is for snowfall in a 24 hour period. 24 hours after it begins snowing starts a new billing cycle.

Hope this helps. You can also get a lot of good information if you look under the Chuck's posting of FAQs.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks Mick! I'll do some modifications.


----------

